# EMT Pay in Rhode Island



## RIEMT (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm currently and I’m currently a Basic with a full time non EMS job that I want to get out of. I’m also taking my EMT-C class. I cannot find any information as to what the going rate for a Basic is in RI, or what the pay jump is from Basic to Cardiac. I was thinking about calling an ambulance service and asking them, but I figured I’d give this forum a shot first. Any information as to what the pay rates are for Basic’s and Cardiac’s in RI would be awesome, thanks everyone!


----------



## mblueriven (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in Warwick myself. I am currently an EMT-B and am taking my cardiac as we speak. After speaking with people in my class who are already employed as Basics, they said the average pay for a Cardiac is between 15-17 dollars in RI.


----------



## RIEMT (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks man, thats good info, any idea what the hiring process is like for all the Ambulance services? As is once you get your cardiac and if you’re not an idiot will you pick up a job pretty quickly or is it really competitive?


----------



## mblueriven (Feb 17, 2011)

As long as you have the proper credentials, getting on a Service is very easy. There is a high turn over rate for EMT's because people burn out or become fireman or get fired. It;s usually burn out. But you have lots of choices, Med Tech, New England Ambulance etc etc. You'll find them on the web.


----------



## RIEMT (Feb 17, 2011)

I’ve been looking into all the different companies, there a dime a dozen, do you have any recommendations? And I’ve heard of the high turnover rates do to burn out, what have you heard about that?


----------



## mblueriven (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never worked for any yet. I'm still working on my Cardiac before I apply. A buddy of mine worked for New England and he liked it. Since your working for a private ambulance, you really don't deal with many sick patients that  need help. It's more about tranfering people to a hospital and the occasional person who needs medical help. Sometimes at sporting events you'll post up on stand by in case anything happens. And some places like New England have contracts that require them to pick up dead bodies as part of the job. Just depends on who you work for. You really don't get to use your skills alot until you become a Fireman and work on a Rescue. THOSE are the people who respond to 911 calls, almost NEVER the private ambulances. But that can be a good thing for people,... less stress. What I do know for sure is Coastline pays 12.50 per hour for a Basic and 17 per hour for a Cardiac. As you can see its worth while to become a Cardiac. Besides, most fire departments around here require it anyway.


----------

